# Macbook Pro slot



## calibear (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a macbook pro and there is a slot on the left side, I think it's for cards? But no regular cards would fit, what does fit? What kind of things do you plug in there? I have no idea.


----------



## fryke (Apr 4, 2008)

Not many cards available. They're called "ExpressCard/34", that's the type. There are some UMTS cards, AFAIK, some card adaptors and stuff like that.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought a card reader for my "slot".  Mine's a Sonnet Multimedia reader, but several others make the same thing.  Very handy if you have a digital camera.


----------



## calibear (Apr 4, 2008)

So what am I going to have to get if I want to get a wireless card from a phone carrier? So I can have internet access wherever I'm at? Are there carriers that have a card for the macbook pro? or am I going to have to lug around an adaptor? If thats the case, what do you recommend?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 5, 2008)

Verizon offers one:

http://www.barefeats.com/mbcd5.html

You'll have to check with your phone carrier and ask specifically if they carry mobile internet cards in the ExpressCard/34 format.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe ATT just came out with one also.  Call & ask.


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 27, 2008)

(For posterity: )

Make sure they work with Macs too.


----------

